

Got Hacking? Git Hacking. - chrisbaglieri
http://githacking.com
We love Github! We love to hack! We love hanging out with other hackers and finding cool things to work on. Githacking is a way to find said cool projects. We just launched out of Philadelphia Startup Weekend.<p>Check us out, let us know what you think. Lots more to come.
======
js2
I would like to suggest that folks consider working on git itself. The git
mailing list is very friendly and supportive and you will be making a valuable
contribution to the git community. You'll also have an opportunity to brush up
your C skills with guidance from some excellent C hackers.

If you aren't a C coder, you can help to improve the documentation (really,
just pick a man page, there are many that can use improving). Or, look at it
as an opportunity to learn C -- some parts of git are quite advanced, but
there's also lots of areas that are easy to work on.

See the git wiki for some areas that can use love:

<https://git.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Janitor>

<https://git.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/ToDo>

<https://git.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Wishlist>

(Sadly the wiki is down right now, so please paste those links into google and
click the cached link.)

So go on, get yourself listed on <http://git-scm.com/about>

:)

~~~
wyclif
Thank you for this-- just the reply I was looking for. Out of curiosity, which
man pages need the most work right now?

~~~
js2
How about the fetch and push man pages:

[http://www.kernel.org/pub/software/scm/git/docs/git-
fetch.ht...](http://www.kernel.org/pub/software/scm/git/docs/git-fetch.html)

[http://www.kernel.org/pub/software/scm/git/docs/git-
push.htm...](http://www.kernel.org/pub/software/scm/git/docs/git-push.html)

Even the summaries are terrible:

 _git-fetch - Download objects and refs from another repository_

 _git-push - Update remote refs along with associated objects_

Now, I haven't been a git newbie in ages, but I imagine a beginner asking
"what is this objects and refs about?" How about:

 _git-fetch - Download changes from another repository_

 _git-push - Upload changes to another repository_

(Warning: there will be lots of back-and-forth on the mailing list about doc
changes. Old timers tend to want the man pages to be technically correct, even
though I think this makes the documentation harder on beginners. I suppose the
argument is that the man pages are reference type documentation, but I still
think there's lots of room for improvement.)

~~~
freedrull
Man pages are suited to be as terse and technically correct as possible. I say
leave the wording that is easier on beginners to web tutorials and books.

------
russell_h
This seems like a cool idea. You might want to check with a lawyer about the
logo up top though, thats definitely GitHub's octocat hiding behind Apple's
Terminal.app logo.

~~~
kenneth_reitz
No need to consult a lawyer, just open an issue at <http://support.github.com>
and ask if it's okay.

~~~
getsat
No need to do that, they've pointed out in the past that it's a stock image
they've bought the rights to use and can not authorize others to use it.

I forget where I read this, but it was someone asking the same thing. I might
have been on HN, actually.

~~~
defunkt
GitHub now owns the octocat art.

~~~
escoz
You guys should seriously think about allowing other projects to use the
octocat when the projects are associated to github.

it would be a nice way of everybody having a common "icon", much like twitter
has the bird.

I know people can link to github, but that's not always possible (mobile
apps?) even though people use github..

~~~
Raphael
Twitter previously used some stock bird art, but the logo was just the bubble
letters. Now they have an original bird logo. But 3rd party Twitter stuff can
use arbitrary bird art, or maybe the old stock one since it's unclear who owns
it.

I think a good solution would be a new open license logo, like the Minefield
logo as opposed to the restricted Firefox logo.

------
pdelgallego
Congrats for a great startup weekend.

I love the idea. A couple of months ago I created gistcube[1], It was a
weekend project to learn a bit about Mongodb and Sinatra. Gistcube is a way to
discover interesting gist in github. You can vote up, add to favorites, tag
gists, and alos sign up to interesting/tags gist using rss.

[1] <http://gistcube.com>

~~~
Raphael
Cool drop shadow.

~~~
pdelgallego
Thx man, was my first attempt to design anything.

------
albertzeyer
I really hate the global web proxy at my university (RWTH Aachen).

    
    
       (1, MALWARE, Phishing, Domain has unusually high traffic volume for a very recent registration. Identified as a phishing or spam-related site., BLOCK-MALWARE, 0x0b216460, 1296449561.941, QAAAAQAAAAAAAAAAG/8ACP8AAAD/AAAAAAAAAAAAAAA=, http://githacking.com/)

------
btipling
I like the business model, but what prevents someone from looking at a
developer's solution and incorporating it without paying the developer? Say
the company is charged when they use the patching mechanism to bring
developer's work into their product. What would stop them from simply going
around this mechanism and just copy and paste the solution into their own
repository?

Also is the developer responsible for fixing bugs in their solution? Can a
developer exploit the process by submitting buggy code they'll be paid extra
to fix? Can a developer be required to fix bugs in their solution?

If a company can't inspect code before they pay they can't be certain it's
relatively bug free, if they can inspect the code they could use it without
paying for it easily.

~~~
chrisbaglieri
You raise a great point. Still stuff to work out. This is the result of 54
hours of work (Philadelphia Startup Weekend) so definitely expect more in the
coming weeks.

~~~
catch23
I think it's a great idea. Our company has various projects on github that
could use a second pair of eyes other than our engineers. We wouldn't mind
putting a bounty on it if someone were to commit a python library or two.

------
wlk
I actually spent a longer moment looking for signup form, then I started to
think what to input there (email, login, or what).

~~~
codingjester
Thanks. We're updating it right now. It'll be up in a few minutes.

~~~
wlk
Maybe you can add gray text on input field saying 'enter your email' or
something like that, that disappears when input field is clicked?

~~~
codingjester
We're on it. Thanks for the help. We're putting it in right now and should be
up in a few.

------
scalyweb
Great idea!

Where is my e-mail going? What are you planning to do with it?

Also, there is no identification on who is running the project.

~~~
chrisbaglieri
Hi. We're Chris (@chrisbaglieri), John (@codingjester), Josiah (@bluepojo),
and Aaron (@aaronfeng). This company was born over the course of 54 hours at
Philadelphia Startup Weekend.

The emails will be used once and only once, to announce when we're open to the
public.

~~~
scalyweb
Thank you. Perhaps add that to the site and you'll give off a lot more "warm
and fuzzies."

~~~
chrisbaglieri
Added a quick note about only using emails once and only once. We'll add an
about page in the coming day profiling each of us.

------
mkramlich
that page is purdy but it really should explain what it's about. what's the
plan. all i can tell is that it involves Git and they want an email. to be
more specific: what is it beyond what we already have today with something
like GitHub?

~~~
chrisbaglieri
For developers, we're about connecting them to projects that they'll likely be
interested in contributing to; these projects may or may not be most forked or
trending. A lot of repository identification is word of mouth which, for those
on on the outer rings of the open source community, may be lacking. We want to
change that.

For maintainers, we're about finding developers to fill the needs of their
projects. Open sourcing is step one, promoting and keeping traction can be
tough. We want to arm maintainers with more to help accomplish this.

For businesses that rely on the open source code contributors and maintainers
support, we want to provide a platform that they can leverage whether it's
support or issue resolution. Businesses win because they get fixes, for
example. Maintainers and contributors win being rewarded for their efforts.

We have several other ideas we're exploring; lot's more to come.

~~~
mkramlich
thanks! i recommend putting something like what you said on the project's home
page, or, just a link off of it.

------
axod
Not really sure what this is/does. Can someone summarize? Is it search/social
thing built on github?

~~~
chrisbaglieri
Social is a little misleading. It's more about connecting developers to
projects. For contributors, it's about finding projects that would be of
interest to them. For maintainers, it's about finding developers to fill the
needs of their projects.

------
OwlHuntr
This is awesome! I hope this rolls out soon. Brings in more incentive to
support open-source

------
JohnnyBrown
This is neat, i intend to use it. I've been thinking recently it would be
great if there was "OkCupid for code" and once you have enough data to predict
good matches for people <=> projects you could do some interesting things.

------
Bluepojo
We ended up winning 1st prize for Startup Weekend (we posted this in advance
of the demo). Here's our presentation:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A1OhsAUMWbM>

------
farnsworth
Text is cut off on the right side of the boxes on iPhone. I love the idea
though.

~~~
codingjester
Shit. We totally didn't even think about mobile our bad. Once we get some
sleep and probably get back from our day jobs, we'll see what we can do about
it.

~~~
farnsworth
Not a huge problem, just polishing.

------
peignoir
Awesome

